# Vegan/Vegetarian Diets?



## justok (Sep 4, 2013)

Curious to see if anyone has experimented with going vegan/veg. What have you noticed?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm mostly vegan, partially for ethical reasons and partially because of a lactose intolerance. I haven't noticed much, other than my weight has always been very stable since I've been a vegetarian.


----------



## asphodel (Apr 30, 2013)

I have more motivation to cook real meals and am therefore healthier. I don't think it necessarily makes much of a difference health-wise, though.


----------



## littlemissbashful (Jul 29, 2013)

I am vegetarian but I also do not eat cheese very much because I get migraines and milk upsets my stomach but I do eat eggs occasionally.


----------



## anisfatima (Jul 22, 2013)

I think protein powders are pretty important if you are vegetarian, but I also believe the other calories are important too. You can also use seeds, nuts and veggies on a regular basis.


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

Nothing; It's really easy to do, just make sure you know why. Don't think your health will change.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

I've defeated my highbloodpressure I'm getting numbers of 110/70 or lower. I eliminated a lot more then just meat tho glutin dairy / any allergic food. I still eat meat but not everyday maybe every 3.


----------



## TazExprez (May 14, 2013)

I have been a lacto-ovo vegetarian for about 6.5 years and I haven't noticed any changes in my weight or general health. I had already been eating better for over 4 years and I had already dropped about 60 pounds on the diet I had been on. I became a vegetarian because of moral reasons and because it was much easier than it originally seemed. Before becoming a vegetarian, I would normally not eat meat or fish on Sundays, so I just extended it for the entire week.


----------



## smalltowngirl (Feb 17, 2006)

I was a vegetarian for two years. I completely bought into the China Study books and all the other pro veggie books. During that time I tried multiple times to become vegan. The longest I managed to stay vegan was one month, and I became anemic and extremely sick because of it. After two years of vegetarianism, I got my first cavity in a long time. (I've always had good teeth.) After researching a bit, I found out that vegetarians and vegans are well known for having horrible teeth. I slowly started adding meat back into my diet. I feel better and have more energy now.


----------



## myersljennifer (Sep 6, 2013)

justok said:


> Curious to see if anyone has experimented with going vegan/veg. What have you noticed?


Yes. I went vegetarian in January of 2011, and vegan two months later after watching Earthlings and realizing how disturbing the dairy industry was. Next day, vegan. Anyhow, I've noticed drastic changes. Mentally, emotionally, physically. It's a work in progress and we can't expect to fully change within a few weeks, months, or even *years.*

You'll feel lighter, and happier. And seriously, if you're eating plenty of fruits/veggies, it's going to *help depression*, for anyone who has that. Anxiety is still very bad for me, I'm not going to lie. BUT I do feel it has improved. I also feel more connected to the animals, and less weight on my shoulders.

I'm at work so I can't add more details yet.


----------



## myersljennifer (Sep 6, 2013)

To add some more...

Anyone who deems a vegetarian/vegan diet as insufficient should first consider that there's a lot of variables involved, and they likely weren't experimenting until they found the right balance..then gave up, because that's easiest. I've been doing this for coming up to three years now, and I know people who have been doing it for 20+. There is no excuse. 

On to the next....
Make sure you're getting enough calories, eat plenty of carbs, keep the fat/sodium low, and add in tons of fruits/veggies. You'll be golden. Your digestion will improve like CRAZZZZZZY. Clearer thoughts and brain functioning as well. This is just my experience!


----------



## myersljennifer (Sep 6, 2013)

And I repeat.....at LEAST 2,000 calories a day or MORE! Very important.


----------



## asphodel (Apr 30, 2013)

I would also add to do research into what vegetarians and vegans may be lacking nutritionally if you're not feeling well. All diets are not equal, and the common fruits and veggies don't have the same nutrients as meat, eggs, or dairy - but there _are _alternatives as well as supplements.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

i'm veganish. dunno if my health has improved in many ways. cutting out dairy helped with a skin reaction thing. think i eat a bit better now though, from having to think about nutrition. its mostly good for moral/ethical reasons rather than health. but you can do it and at least stay healthy if not improve your health.


----------



## ToughUnderdog (Jul 7, 2013)

Actually the vegan/plant based diet is being used to treat diseases like Diabetes and Heart Disease. There's a strong body of research on this subject. I should correct what I said about treat, because in some instances these diseases can be reversed with 100% commitment. I think doing the proper research on getting the right nutrition can make these diets work. 

Restricting fish on some days might be the way to go for optimum health on a diet like these. That's just my opinion.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

myersljennifer said:


> And I repeat.....at LEAST 2,000 calories a day or MORE! Very important.


A lot of people would gain weight eating that much or more (I certainly would/do). The amount of calories eaten should be based off of individual BMR and amount of activity performed.

Anyway, it's hard for me to compare my health as a vegetarian vs one as a meat eater because it's been so long since I've eaten meat that I can't remember how I felt (I was also a kid... w/ more energy), but I think being a vegetarian helps combat aging and stress on the body (probably partly because a lot of vegetarian diets contain a lot of antioxidants).


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

been vegetarian for almost my whole life, still am, I notice I don't sweat as much as I used to and I feel like I have more energy, I don't like people who tell you they are vegetarian then during weekends they eat burgers at a restaurant with their friends having a good time, so many choices for being vegetarian

So I'm going to mention some, rice beans-- protein, it's part of my culture, they have vegetarian meat called morningfarm stars-- the chicken strips are good, just add tomato sauce plus vegetables to it and eat it with rice, or you can also buy the burgers, other choices- cut okra, cut green beans, lentils, spagetti and the rest of the pasta foods like ravoli, eggplant parmesan and vegetarian lasagna, plus I have the choice of so many other Spanish foods


----------



## DinoSoreArse (Sep 7, 2013)

Being a vegetarian or a vegan does not have anything to do with mental heath - that's just silly!

What does matter is getting in the right ratio of macro-nutrients (protein, carbohydrates and fat) and sufficient micro-nutrients (vitamins and minerals). Fruits and vegetables are dense in micro-nutrients, so eat them, that's all.

Being a vegan/vegetarian can actually damage your health and mental health (upsetting hormone balances with soya based products and what not) if not done right. Also a lot of people get considerably fat with all the carbohydrates they'd consume. In saying that anyone who chooses that life style I hold in admiration - the sign of a kind heart - and those that do it right are even more impressive! 

Do the research don't just take a strangers words and except it as accurate


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

DinoSoreArse said:


> Being a vegetarian or a vegan does not have anything to do with mental heath - that's just silly!
> 
> What does matter is getting in the right ratio of macro-nutrients (protein, carbohydrates and fat) and sufficient micro-nutrients (vitamins and minerals). Fruits and vegetables are dense in micro-nutrients, so eat them, that's all.
> 
> ...


Do your research, neither of those are true. Creatine and taurine are the the only things worth having a vegetarian can't get without supplements


----------



## AlwaysImagining (May 25, 2012)

DinoSoreArse said:


> *Being a vegetarian or a vegan does not have anything to do with mental heath - that's just silly!*
> 
> What does matter is getting in the right ratio of macro-nutrients (protein, carbohydrates and fat) and sufficient micro-nutrients (vitamins and minerals). Fruits and vegetables are dense in micro-nutrients, so eat them, that's all.
> 
> ...


I didn't want to get involved (people always like to argue with me about this topic), but those statements I bolded out from your post couldn't be any more wrong. They even contradict themselves, you say they don't affect mental health but then they can worsen it? If it's safe/clean/organic, how can natural food like fruits and vegetables ever harm or worsen your health? The better you eat, the better you think, the better you feel, the better you look, etc. it all plays a part. I'm not saying it's a "cure" to mental health but it's a great way to start.


----------



## DinoSoreArse (Sep 7, 2013)

AlwaysImagining said:


> I didn't want to get involved (people always like to argue with me about this topic), but those statements I bolded out from your post couldn't be any more wrong. They even contradict themselves, you say they don't affect mental health but then they can worsen it? If it's safe/clean/organic, how can natural food like fruits and vegetables everharm or worsen your health? The better you eat, the better you think, the better you feel, the better you look, etc. it all plays a part. I'm not saying it's a "cure" to mental health but it's a great way to start.


Your right about the statements contradicting themselves, thank you for picking them out. I'll righten what I meant and go into detail about how some foods can harm health.

Firstly the word vegan means to eat nothing that was derived from the exploitation of animals. And the word vegetarian means to not eat animals (I'm sure you know that) - being a vegetarian doesn't bound the person to only eating fruit and veggies. I have a vegetarian friend who only eats cheese rolls and cheese pizzas. He is not healthy, depressed, socially anxious and over weight.

You can eat safe/clean/organic, natural foods like fruits and vegetables (as you mentioned) and not be either a vegan or vegetarian.

And yes "The better you eat, the better you think, the better you feel, the better you look" - again nothing to do with being either vegan or vegetarian, just having a balanced diet- right ratio of macro-nutrients and micro-nutrients.

Foods like soy damage health when consumed in large amounts as in some vegan and vegetarian diets as a protein substitute. Soy contains phytoestrogens called isoflavones that may mimic the activity of estrogen, and excess amounts of exogenous estrogen can cause breast cancer, ovary cancer, testicular cancer and I'm sure a lot more along with other negatives. They also feminize men, and disrupt the hormone balance leading to anxiety and depression.

I'm not arguing with you. Thank you for correcting me, now I've corrected you. Done wrong vegan-ism and vegetarianism can damage both mental and physical health. A meat included diet can do the same


----------



## DinoSoreArse (Sep 7, 2013)

Billius said:


> Do your research, neither of those are true. Creatine and taurine are the the only things worth having a vegetarian can't get without supplements


I have done my research - I'm a qualified nutritionist - it appears you may need to do some. Here is a link for you on the harmful sides of soy. Read it please

http://wellnessmama.com/3684/is-soy-healthy/

And here is one on how too much carbs make you fat. Please read that too:

http://diabeteshealth.com/read/2007/04/24/5143/

And you would not need to supplement either creatine or taurine if your diet is balanced as either a vegan or vegetarian. Where did you get that information??

I'm NOT saying a plant based diet is bad (well yes if you don't know how to diet right with it). Infact a vegan diet is the only diet that can reverse atherosclerosis - hardening of the arteries. You just need to do it right.


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

that blog is by a layperson, and i dont believe what she says. if you link a proper article it would be better


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

DinoSoreArse said:


> I have done my research - I'm a qualified nutritionist - it appears you may need to do some. Here is a link for you on the harmful sides of soy. Read it please
> 
> http://wellnessmama.com/3684/is-soy-healthy/
> 
> ...


I read that link, less than impressed, link me an actual paper, not some copypasta quote compilation. I'll even admit something, unrefined soy can be harmful in amounts liters of milk a day, isolates are quite safe.
I'm well aware I don't *need* to supplement creatine or taurine, but I *will* be better for it. They are beneficial and a vegan diet is lacking in them, that is just a fact, never said one needs them as such.


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

here's a proper article

http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Nutrition


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

There are no dietary advantages to a vegan or vegetarian diet.


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

thanks for the info, sac


----------



## DinoSoreArse (Sep 7, 2013)

Billius said:


> I read that link, less than impressed, link me an actual paper, not some copypasta quote compilation. I'll even admit something, unrefined soy can be harmful in amounts liters of milk a day, isolates are quite safe.
> I'm well aware I don't *need* to supplement creatine or taurine, but I *will* be better for it. They are beneficial and a vegan diet is lacking in them, that is just a fact, never said one needs them as such.


That was not a copypasta quote compilation. Everything in that link was fact, but ok I'll spend time finding you something solid. In the mean time YOU can give me a link to support your theories (if you can find one).

Also you will NEVER find unrefined soy in food. Raw soy kills, it has poison. Isolate is literally processed soy - it still has estrogenic effects, without the vitamins and minerals that come with an unprocessed bean. Where are you getting your facts, out of air? (you haven't backed them up yet). Btw amount litres of even regular milk is harmful, and I'm pretty sure most stuff would be

I'm tired of this the next post is my last on this topic, regardless of what you say


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0271531706000182 http://jn.nutrition.org/content/132/3/570S.short Won't **** up testosterone levels
http://cebp.aacrjournals.org/content/20/5/854.short Won't promote cancer


----------



## DinoSoreArse (Sep 7, 2013)

http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.203.5480&rep=rep1&type=pdf

^ Does promote cancer

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1241182/

^ Thyroid problems, and estrogenic effects

http://www.pkdiet.com/pdf/food/soy/soy2.pdf

^This one states that most experiments concerning soy are flawed

But I will admit that I did find articles tooting it's benefits, so maybe your right. But I know I won't be eating it. Also I never said anything about messing up testosterone, I said messing up hormone balance - which it does.

Btw, I'm sorry if I'm offending - I'm just one of those people that doesn't like criticism and defeat easily. But coming to think of it I enjoyed this and I have no bad feelings towards you. I'll read your links now, and I wish you success with your SA


----------



## DinoSoreArse (Sep 7, 2013)

cancer[/QUOTE]

http://jn.nutrition.org/content/132/3/570S.short >> The abstract in that link said there was estrogenic side effects in breast tissue. The fact that it helps with premenstrual events in women doesn't account for much - it is estrogen - again demonstrating that it increases estrogen - messing up hormone levels.

"studies in women have mostly been consistent with beneficial effects, although the magnitude of the effects is quite small and of uncertain significance" - beneficial effects are minimal

http://cebp.aacrjournals.org/content/20/5/854.short - This one was interesting. No adverse effect on breast cancer and it seems to suggest that the isoflavones saved their lives. It then goes on to say the highest levels of isoflavone intake had a non significant effect in reduction in risk of death. Contradictory, but 54% seems significant to me.

Btw even steroids boost the immune system, yet long term can cause cancer too. I fear these Isoflavones act the same, but as estrogen instead of testosterone. Isoflavones are exogenous hormones

http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=soybean-fertility-hormone-isoflavones-genistein

^ Theres another link for you! I know I said the last post was my last, but this one definitely is. Bye and good luck


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

I haven't tried being a vegetarian or a vegan, but maybe my experiences will help? I tried this diet for a while (not to lose weight!) called the Wai diet. It was supposed to help with acne. Anyway, you basically only eat raw foods, including a ton of fruit, nuts, raw egg yolk, raw fish, olive oil, and a few raw vegetables, so it basically was vegan, and for those sticklers that think that couldn't work out, I calculated all the vitamins and minerals and was only deficient in vitamin D and one of the B vitamins. I also used to get up a little earlier before school and go for a short 10 minutes walk, and I rarely drank coffee at that time. During this time, maybe 2 months, I felt the best I had ever felt in my life. I'm not sure if it was the regular sleep pattern I was having, the morning walk, or the diet, but I'm thinking it was the diet. After doing that, I pretty much know that what you eat makes a huge difference. I would so totally still do it again, but it was soooo expensive I can't now.


----------



## arao6 (Jul 12, 2013)

I have been a vegetarian for the last 19 years of my life. My whole family is vegetarian.


----------



## ToughUnderdog (Jul 7, 2013)

DinoSoreArse said:


> I have done my research - I'm a qualified nutritionist - it appears you may need to do some. Here is a link for you on the harmful sides of soy. Read it please
> 
> http://wellnessmama.com/3684/is-soy-healthy/
> 
> ...


Apparently you've missed some research in this subject. Complex carbohydrates found in beans, lentils, oats, split peas, and potatoes are not the problem. I understand that carbs in high GI breads, bagels, boxed dinners, and sodas and pastries are a problem. The problem is the FAT in cells that do not allow insulin to do its job for someone with diabetes.

In fact, I will cite a study under the National Institutes of Health,a peer-reviewed and published study that showed a low-fat vegan diet is far more effective in treating diabetes than the one most health organizations promote. Here is the link: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16873779

If you ask for longer term studies, I'd be looking for the studies where patients with severe heart disease (Cleveland Clinic) were able to halt/reverse their disease and have had no events for a straight 25 years. No surgeries, no diabetes, no changes in risk markers. That is also peer-reviewed and based on scientific analysis.


----------



## AlwaysImagining (May 25, 2012)

DinoSoreArse said:


> Your right about the statements contradicting themselves, thank you for picking them out. I'll righten what I meant and go into detail about how some foods can harm health.
> 
> Firstly the word vegan means to eat nothing that was derived from the exploitation of animals. And the word vegetarian means to not eat animals (I'm sure you know that) - being a vegetarian doesn't bound the person to only eating fruit and veggies. I have a vegetarian friend who only eats cheese rolls and cheese pizzas. He is not healthy, depressed, socially anxious and over weight.
> 
> ...


You're welcome. But erm, I don't understand what you "corrected" me on, I haven't said anything that was incorrect. Of course it will damage or have no great affect if it's "done wrong" because that means you aren't consuming the right foods for a vegan/tarian diet. I never even mentioned soy, I'm practically a vegan but that doesn't mean I consume any soy products. Your "vegetarian" friend doesn't sound vegetarian at all? And of course _everyone_ eats fruits and veggies without a specific diet, but that doesn't mean they are getting the full benefit as they would if they were strictly vegan/vegetarian. My point simply was - what you eat _does _affect your mental health.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

arao6 said:


> I have been a vegetarian for the last 19 years of my life. My whole family is vegetarian.


Interesting does that mean your whole family is healthy?


----------

